# SUSE 10.0 Live CD hängt..



## ElFunghi (20. März 2006)

Moin,
ich dachte ich teste mal Linux aus und hab mir die Live CD/DVD 10.0 gesaugt.
Soweit sogut...er bootet davon und ich kann auswählen was ich machen will (Sprache Einstellen , Linux starten, etc) 
Wähle ich Linux starten aus läd er den Kernel, danach wird das Bild kurz schwarz dann kommt ein weitere blauer Bildschirm wo ich 4 tolle Icons sehe (Festplatte, Tastatur, Graka?, PC) , unten steht "Press ESC for more information"
Aber dann passiert nichts mehr...
Drücke ich Escape seh ich zwar ne tolle Konsole aber kann weder was eintragen noch tut sich da was. 
Kann ihn nurnoch Abschalten.
Woran könnts liegen?

Gruß
Funghi


----------



## D@nger (20. März 2006)

Hallo,
das Problem habe ich komischerweise auch.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (21. März 2006)

Könnte an diversen Hardware-Komponenten liegen. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mal bei meinem Notebook. Bei mir konnte er jedoch nicht mal den Kernel laden. 

Grüsse


----------



## thekorn (22. März 2006)

Ich tippe auch auf ein Problem mit der Hardwareerkennung, zum testen von Linux würde ich zu Knoppix raten, hat die beste und ausgereifteste Hardwareerkennung.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2006)

Habt Ihr vielleicht Serial-ATA-Festplatten?
Ich hatte die Tage mal Slax auf einem SATA-System ausprobiert und dort bekam ich beim Boot eine Kernel-Panic. Ich hab dann mal im Emulator getestet ob die CD ueberhaupt bootfaehig ist und dort keine Probleme feststellen koennen.


----------



## ElFunghi (22. März 2006)

Nein S-ATA kann das Problem nicht sein.
Es läuft nur auf meinem Notebook nicht, auf meinem Rechner mit S-ATA Platten hab ichs auch mal getestet da läufts ohne Probleme.
Habs auch mal auf eine andere DVD gebrannt, weil ich da das Problem befürchtete, brachte aber auch keine Veränderung.
Naja wollte es eh nur mal antesten und ist nicht mein Fall  Daher nicht so tragisch.

Gruß
Funghi


----------

